# Exhaust



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dose anyone know if i can get a big gun exhaust for my bike?(in my signature)
If not what kind of exhaust should i get? i Dont want a HMF but want a nice sounding and a little power from it. I wanted a muzzy but don't make them for mine..:hmmm:


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

Big gun is an awsome sounding exhaust! JandM atv out of memphis tn has the best deals.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm like 20 minutes from there but they don't have any big gun exhaust. But i don't think they any that will fit my bike


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

I know they have them for the brutes and popo 800 and 850s and 500. I would have thought the they would have one for a 400. I will check my parts book tomorrow.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok thanks! :bigok:


----------

